# Armour & Co Fluid Beef



## daddytrecool (Jan 15, 2011)

I found this bottle in Gauntanamo Bay, Cuba. It is about 4.5 inches by 1.5 inches. It says Armour & Co...FLUID BEEF....Chicago with 1276 on the bottom.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 16, 2011)

Alvan

 This may be more than you want to know about the fluid beef, BTW when were you in GITMO?

http://www.archive.org/stream/meatextractssimi00bigerich/meatextractssimi00bigerich_djvu.txt


----------



## daddytrecool (Jan 16, 2011)

Dennis,
 I am in GTMO currently. I am serving in the U.S. Coast Guard. I see that the article is from 1908 and believe it or not I read the whole thing. Thank you for digging that up. Archive.org is a great site. I didn't even think to research there. I am new to bottles all together and I understand the pre-1900/post 1900 based on the seam. It's hard to tell, but it looks and feels as if the seem stops just above the threads for a cap, about half inch from the top. Any idea on the date or value? Thank you again for the assistance.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 16, 2011)

EEWWWW[:'(]  I'll have mine the old fashion way, thanks..[&:]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 16, 2011)

These are a funny product. Armour was a chemical or drug Co. Beef juice was used as a medicine but also a bullion product. Usually and extract of ??? was the med but there were a lot of variations.
 A short description may be HERE.
 That's a start, I'll see what else comes up.


----------



## daddytrecool (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you maize. cc6pack added a link to an article from 1908. This product was part of the article. It said that 2 tsp of meat fluids was equivalent to 1.25 lbs of actual meat in regeards to nutritional value. I found it in the water while snorkeling. So where it has been over the last century is very unknown.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2011)

> I am serving in the U.S. Coast Guard.


 
 Hey Alvan,

 Sincere thanks for your service on our behalf! Welcome to the glassy halls of A-BN.

 Armour & Co. has a bit of history with the military in Cuba, going back to The Spanish-American War.  "During the Spanish-American War, Armour sold 500,000 pounds of beef to the US Army. An army inspector tested the meat two months later and found that 751 cases contained rotten meat. This resulted in the food poisoning of thousands of soldiers.[1]" From wiki-Armour.






 I'm not entirely sure of what exactly "Fluid Beef" was, but I do know that in 1902, it came in http4, 8, and 16 oz. bottles. I imagine it was another form of Beef Extract for which the company was famous worldwide.









 "Armour and Company was an American meatpacking company founded in Chicago, Illinois in 1867 by Philip Danforth Armour (1832-1901), By 1880, Armour and Company was Chicago's most important business and helped make the city and its Union Stock Yards the center of the American meatpacking industry. Armour and Company was the first company to produce canned meat and also one of the first to employ an "assembly-line" technique in its factories..." From. 


 "


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry for the huge picture above, but I thought it aptly demonstrated the breadth of Armour's presence in Chicago.

 Old Phillip Danforth Armour was quite a guy. There's more about him, over here. Originally from Stockbridge, NY, he literally walked the country, was a 49er, grocer... Tycoon, with a capital T.

 Here's some of his bottles that were dug in South Africa.

 The British sure did fancy the Beef Juice:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "Armour's Beef Juice, Chicago & London" and "The Armour Laboratory, London" respectively.

 East St. Louis still features this ghost of an Armour plant: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Armour evolved and produced an incredible array of products:

 "Armour and Company was a big meatpacking company of Chicago. In 1891, the company was the largest meat packer in the country and controled 30 percent of Chicago's grain supply; under the brand name Veribest, Armour manufactured vegetable, soup, sauce and meat products.

 Armour and Company was acquired by the Dial Company in 1973. The Dial Corporation is one of Americaâ€™s leading manufacturers of consumer products, including Dial soaps, Purex laundry detergents, Renuzit air fresheners and Armour Star canned meats. Dial products have been in the American marketplace for more than 100 years.

 Company History

 1868-1900

 1868 â€” An eyewitness to the California Gold Rush and its aftermath, Philip Danforth Armour returns to the Midwest and strikes it rich - processing food for the prospectors. Today we offer consumers ArmourÂ® Star canned meats.

 1880 â€” A vast deposit of borax, nature's magic water softener and cleanser, is discovered in Death Valley, Calif. Soon teams of 20 mules are pulling 12-ton wagons across 165 miles of hot desert to the railroad. Today we market it as 20-Mule TeamÂ® Borax.

 1888 â€” Armour enters the soap business, producing a laundry bar called Armour Family Soap.

 1913-1930

 1913 â€” To keep customers happy, peddlers of America's first aluminum cookware perfect a scouring pad that combines steel wool, jeweler's rouge and soap. They call their brilliant idea Brillo.

 1922 â€” The first jug of Purex Bleach, to be followed by a superior phosphate-free laundry detergent, is formulated in the garage of a house in Los Angeles. Today, PurexÂ® is the reigning value detergent and Number 2 brand.

 1930 â€” Backed by decades of research at his clinic in Springfield, Mass., John H. Breck, Sr., introduces a premium shampoo pH-balanced for normal, oily and dry hair.

 In 1936 Roma Whitney, 14, makes her poster debut as America's first Breck Girl. Today Breck products are sold primarily in Mexico.

 1948-1964

 1948 â€” Meatpacker Armour prunes a list of 700 names and selects "Dial" to identify the world's first antibacterial deodorant bath soap. During an August heat wave, Dial is advertised in the Chicago Tribune on perfumed, four-color pages promising users 24-hour protection from body odor.

 1953 â€” The slogan "Aren't you glad you use Dial? Don't you wish everybody did?" establishes Dial as the nation's leading antibacterial soap.

 1963 â€” A favorite old-time convenience snack, the Vienna sausage, is packaged in a flavor-protecting, pop-top aluminum can. Fishermen form a Vienna sausage cult of tackle box folklore.Today ArmourÂ® Vienna's lead the market.

 1964 â€” Dial opens the largest, most modern soap making plant in the world on an 11-acre site 38 miles west of Chicago in Montgomery,IL.

 1973-1988

 1973 â€” Dial dedicates the world's largest, most modern meat canning plant at Fort Madison, Iowa, which produces the leading brand of canned meats - Armour Star.

 1973 â€” ToneÂ®, the only bath bar containing cocoa butter, is introduced.

 1976 â€” The Research & Development Lab, a world-class food and consumer products laboratory, opens in Scottsdale, Ariz., and quickly earns a reputation for innovative research and development. Today, with the addition of Accounting and Information Technology, it's known as DTAC (Dial Technical and Administrative Center).

 1985 â€” The PurexÂ® household and laundry product lines are purchased. Acquired in the deal are such familiar brands as Purex and Trend detergents, Brillo soap pads and StaPuf fabric softeners.

 1988 â€” Exclusive rights are bought to make and sell such home pantry staples as 20-Mule-Team Borax all-purpose cleaner, Borateem stain remover and Boraxo powdered hand soap. In the White House sits President Ronald Reagan, fondly remembered as the host of "Death Valley Days" once sponsored on TV by Borax.

 1988 â€” ArmourÂ® introduces Lunch Buckets, the first line of microwave cup meals.

 1989-1995

 1989 â€” Liquid Dial antibacterial hand soap pioneers a new category in personal hygiene products. Within 10 weeks of its introduction, germ-fighting Liquid DialÂ® rings up $1 million in sales.

 1990 â€” The sales volume of Breck shampoo and other hair care products purchased from American Cyanamid boosts Dial's annual revenue from all consumer products to more than $1 billion.

 1993 â€” The widely known line of Renuzit air fresheners is purchased by Dial from S.C. Johnson, then revitalized and expanded to swiftly move from Number 3 to Number 2 in its category.

 1995 â€” Nature's Accents, a line of premium skin care and soap products, is created for the Company's largest customer,Wal-Mart.

 1995 â€” Dial acquires ISC (International Soaps and Cosmetics) in Guatemala, a manufacturer of translucent bar soaps. Today ISC makes bar soaps for Dial and specialty bath shops.

 1995 â€” PurexÂ® introduces Baby Soft, a value-priced detergent to launder baby clothes.

 1996-1997

 1996 â€” Early in the year the decision is reached to divide The Dial Corp into two independent companies. By mid-August the process is complete and the consumer products business becomes The Dial Corporation, listed on the NYSE as DL. Dial unveils a new identity and strategic plan to guide its growth into the 21 century.

 1996 â€” RenuzitÂ® introduces LongLast AromaSense Candles, entering the growing candle segment.

 1997 â€” Products that don't fit Dial's Strategic Plan are sold or discontinued. Brillo soap pads, and the London, Ohio, plant that makes them, are sold to Church & Dwight. Also part of the sale are Parsons' ammonia, BoPeep ammonia, Sno Bol toilet bowl cleaner, Cameo metal cleaner and Rain Drops water softener. Trademarks sold to others include Bruce floor care products and Magic Sizing and Starch.

 1997 â€” The Scottsdale Campus is created when Dial moves its Headquarters from Phoenix to 15501 North Dial Boulevard in Scottsdale, across the street from DTAC.

 1997 â€” International business grows with the acquisition of Nuevo Federal, a leading manufacturer and marketer of consumer products in Argentina. Separately, we acquire five leading soap brands from Procter & Gamble's Argentina subsidiary (three personal care soap brands and two laundry bar brands).

 1998-2000

 1998 â€” Happy Anniversary, Dial Soap! The Company celebrates the 50th anniversary of Dial soap, its namesake brand.

 1998 â€” Dial introduces Hand Sanitizer, a waterless, antibacterial gel for people on the go.

 1998 â€” SpringWater Dial hits store shelves.

 1998 â€” A fifth franchise in Specialty Personal Care is created with the strategic acquisitions of FreemanÂ® Cosmetic Corporation, a leading maker and marketer of natural skin, hair, bath and body, and foot care products, and Sarah MichaelsÂ®, Inc., a leading marketer of specialty personal care gift sets. Dial's own Nature's Accents becomes part of this new franchise.

 1998 â€” One million cases of Dial bar soap are sold to Wal-Mart this year - a record "first" for the Company.

 1999 â€” Dial launches Crystal Breeze, a line extension that's off to a fast start.

 1999 â€” Dial establishes a joint venture with Henkel KGaA of DÃ¼sseldorf, Germany, to develop and market a range of enhanced laundry products in North America under the Purex brand name.

 2000 â€” Dial acquires Zout stainer remover. Zout proves popular with consumers and immediately becomes an important part of the stain remover segment." From.

 So, Alvan, how did you come to find this bottle, and were there others? A salute to you and your mates.


----------



## daddytrecool (Jan 16, 2011)

Surfaceone, I found it in the water rolling in the sand. I have found a few other bottles. A Leonardi's Iron Tonic. I posted it today with a picture. An anheuser busch beer bottle; no picture posted yet. And two cuban beer bottles, La Tropical and Hatuey. I have also found a 1930ish nail polish bottle. I looked up the US Patent on the bottom and someone was selling one with cap, stem, and polish inside. Thank you for the recognition. I enjoy my joband am fortunate enough to have one.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know where you hail from originally, but I bet you are not missing this too much:






 Pretty interesting that American bottles are easy pickins on the Cuban beaches.. of course we had our fork in their stew for a good 50 years..


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2011)

> I found it in the water rolling in the sand. I have found a few other bottles. A Leonardi's Iron Tonic. I posted it today with a picture. An anheuser busch beer bottle; no picture posted yet. And two cuban beer bottles, La Tropical and Hatuey.


 
 Hey Alvan,

 Me sainted grandmother, bless her heart, loved Cuba back in the day. She told me that Veradero Beach was *the nicest* beach she had ever stuck a toe in the sand.







 Are all these guys rolling up in approximately the same area? I bet you've got an off shore ship dumping ground somewhere under the waves. Might be a great diving opportunity...


----------



## daddytrecool (Jan 16, 2011)

I am pretty sure these bottles are coming from the Naval Base. There are a couple beaches covered in sea glass. I did some research on those and found that an enlisted club near the edge of the cliff caught fire and they just leveled it over the cliff. I found the nail polish bottle whole, but it was cracked at the bottom of the hill where the enlisted club was said to be. The other bottles were found on a less traveled beach and in mangroves. It would be nice to see the rest of Cuba, but it appears there is enough to explore here in Naval Station Guantanamo Bay!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you guys have any interaction with the natives there? I mean Cuban people.. or is it totally sealed off, even the beach??


----------



## daddytrecool (Jan 16, 2011)

Cyberdigger, thanks for the reminder that I don't have it that bad. I am trying to find an intact one of these.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 16, 2011)

> Do you guys have any interaction with the natives there? I mean Cuban people.. or is it totally sealed off, even the beach??


 That's a great question. One small island, one country that has an embargo? How does that work? There's got to be something diplomatically. If there wasn't, why risk your life to get to Florida?
 Back to the research library. 
 Yes, I probably should have learned this in school.


----------



## daddytrecool (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is a link for wikipedia. We have no access allowed to Cuba.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guantánamo_Bay_Naval_Base


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2011)

..gotta be bottles in there!! [8D]


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 18, 2011)

Alvan

 If you're still around here's a little something I brought back.[]

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-44777/mpage-2/tm.htm

 Get a pic of the bottom of the bottle should be able to tell if it's BIM or ABM

 Didn't know the CG had a presence in GITMO.


----------



## daddytrecool (Jan 18, 2011)

[Didn't know the CG had a presence in GITMO.
 [/quote]

 The scuba card is awesome. Thank you for your service. I appreciate it. I tried to find a good link to post, but if you check youtube for Coast Guard Guantanamo Bay you will find plenty of videos of what we do down here. This is also a port for Coast Guard ships patrolling the straights to come and replenish. We also have an aviation detatchment here.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2011)

> And two cuban beer bottles, La Tropical and Hatuey.


 
 Hey Alvan,

 Could'ya stick up a photo of the La Tropical, please?






 "Our Company History
 La Tropical was born more than a century ago, on an island where the sun shines all year long, the beaches are a tropical paradise, and royal palms sway in the wind. This island is Cuba. 

 Back in 1888, in Havana, the former "Nueva FÃ¡brica de Hielo" or "New Ice Factory" was founded. It was here where Cuba's first beer, La Tropical, was brewed. Little by little, with the will of the Blanco Herrera family and the support of a group of experts, that small brewery kept growing until it became a large conglomerate of workshops, warehouses, labs, shipping vessels, train stations, parks, gardens, castles and terraces. The exquisiteness of the brand reached beyond the island's coasts to win awards in Europe and the United States, and the medals were displayed on its historic label. 

 By 1958 La Tropical became Cuba's largest brewer, producing 58% of the island's annual beer production with brands such as La Tropical, Cristal, Tropical 50 and Maltina. 

 La Tropical was also the symbol of Cuba's golden era. The prosperity and the tenacity of the Cubans was passed on to its national beer. While the architecture of the brewery grounds imitated the famous Alhambra de Granada in Spain, and its gardens and terraces were designed with a sophisticated ornamental scenery, the beer was achieving international recognition. La Tropical, next to other icons such as tobacco and music, became the pride of Cuba, and its tropical gardens were the center of great parties during the 50's, with such talents as Benny MorÃ© and the Orquesta AragÃ³n. 

 Everything came to an end when in 1960 the communist revolution confiscated and nationalized La Tropical. 

 For more than 38 years (between 1960 and 1998) La Tropical vanished from the beer world. In 1998, thanks to Manuel J. Portuondo (a 31 year old Cuban-American with vast beer marketing experience with companies such as Anheuser-Busch and Brahma), RamÃ³n Blanco Herrera (great grandson of La Tropical's founder in Cuba), and a group of visionary business people, La Tropical beer is reintroduced to the world. 

 Under the guidance of Julio Fernandez Selles (Brew Master and Plant Manager of CervecerÃ­a La Tropical in Cuba between 1939 and 1960), La Tropical is reintroduced with its original formula, using only the finest ingredients and under strict supervision of the Blanco Herrera family, thus reviving La Tropical's unique taste.

 Today, like yesterday, in select U.S. and world markets, you can enjoy the original award-winning taste of Cuba's first beer, La Tropical." From.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2011)

[8D]





From.


----------



## daddytrecool (Jan 20, 2011)

I was told this one is from the 20-30s


----------



## daddytrecool (Jan 20, 2011)

A little closer.


----------



## Shellbay (Jan 11, 2022)

daddytrecool said:


> I found this bottle in Gauntanamo Bay, Cuba. It is about 4.5 inches by 1.5 inches. It says Armour & Co...FLUID BEEF....Chicago with 1276 on the bottom.


Hi there!  I found this exact bottle yesterday, here in GTMO!  I have become obsessed with bottle hunting!


----------

